# Yelloh village Cote de Nacre



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Just wanted to post to ask if anyone else has been here this year? What did you think? 

We stayed a couple of nights mid August and didn't have a good time. Pitches were small, cramped, close together - in fact we refused the first offered pitch because the van could hardly fit on (Hymer B644), it was feet away from the toilets (I mean literally) and there was no dividing vegetation to the next pitch who were sitting eating feet away from our door.

The pitch we got was bigger. But had a group of youths in a tent next door - at 4am they were partying. No sign of the nightwatchman supposedly patrolling. We dealt with them later: trying to sleep a hangover off with 3 kids playing footy and yelling can be difficult!

There is a good pool complex, somewhat marred by the towel on lounger brigade (we ignored that and reclaimed!) and interesting facilities like an ice rink, but it all felt closed in with no space - just turning a fast Euro! Even the pathways barely had room for more than 1 person to walk on - great fun with a pram, not.

The toilet block we were next to was old - and the hot water supply was appalling. In fact mostly non-existent. On the last night I had noted a number of screams from the baby nursery cubicle (normally I am v grateful for this). I soon discovered that the lack of hot water was the issue when I took our 12 month old in there. I ended up carrying bowls' full of tepid (as good as it got) water from the only washing up sink channelling warmer water round 50 yards to the nursery. Not a good experience - and reception was shut by this time (after 8pm) so no-where to go to complain.

I did complain the next day before we left. They were polite but basically uninterested - sent a technician to go look but there was hot water (allegedly) by then. I think the site was so full, it had run out! They refused to give a refund (and the price was extortionate - 60Euros a night!).

So, all in all my advice would be: avoid like the plague.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

We went there in May 08 & to be honest we thoroughly enjoyed ourselves, maybe it was the different times of the year that made the difference. Must agree that the pitches were smallish but we didn't pay anything like €60 that is extortionate.
Sylke


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Last year we stayed for a week at Yelloh village on the Ardeche. Very busy, staff very rude and unhelpful and I may just as well been wild camping in Milton Keynes for the enjoyment I got out of it.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we stopped there aug 2007 pitch wasnt the biggest we have ever had but we didnt have any probs with the place 30 euros per night 60 is very expensive we stopped on a site in paris for 32


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Blimey €60 a night 8O

There doesn't appear to be an entry in our campsite database for this one.

Good or bad, they all help our members so it would be great if someone could perhaps take a few minutes and submit an entry for it. 
Thanks in advance, just follow the link below :wink: .....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

Pete


----------

